# My collection



## StephenAndrew (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all,
New to CPF, although I've been lurking for a while. I'm Steve from Connecticut, US. Just wanted to introduce myself and share a couple 'family photos' - enjoy!
Steve



















That old-school Surefire 9P was my first "real" flashlight, after a couple Maglites and discovering my affinity for quality flashlights 

A couple years later, I got the Glock in the photo and added the Streamlight TLR2 light/laser combo.

A while later, I bought the Surefire EL1 Outdoorsman and the 50mw laser (the silver job with the orange tailcap button...I know, I know, it's not a flashlight, but hey, it throws light)

Later still, I bought the Surefire Scout M620 and mounted it to the AR. Around the same time, I got the Surefire M6LT.

I most recently scored the Polarion PF40 on Ebay, and holy cow, is it a beast of a light! Definitely dwarfs every other light I have, both in size and output.

Anyhow, that's my little flashlight story. I wonder what light I'll get next...


----------



## magellan (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice. The Polarion is awesome!

And welcome to the forum! I'm new myself.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hope to have a Polarion myself one day


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 1, 2014)

Really nice kit! Big welcome to CPF


----------



## StephenAndrew (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys! Played with the Polarion a little bit tonight...some beam photos to come sometime soon


----------



## caddylover (Apr 1, 2014)

:welcome:


----------



## CrazySanMan (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice! Brave of a fellow patriot to post AR pics in Connecticut!


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2014)

awesome collection steve,the polarion is a dream light of mine,see you joined in 2012 so a belated :welcome: from someone who joined after you


----------



## StephenAndrew (Apr 2, 2014)

CrazySanMan said:


> Nice! Brave of a fellow patriot to post AR pics in Connecticut!


Haha, yeah, don't get me started on _that_ topic...I'll save my ranting for the AR15 forum!


----------

